# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Lutja që shëron

## toni77_toni

*Shërimi i sëmundjeve shpirtërore* 

_ e përgatiti: Andrea von Rechberg_

Për shërimin e sëmundjeve trupore dhe psikike kemi mjekët, barnat dhe spitalet. Kur e kemi shpirtin e sëmurë, e kjo do të thotë, kur jemi të zemëruar, xhelozë, përtacë, kryelartë, mendjemëdhenj, kur i përbuzim të tjerët, i urrejmë etj., edhe atëherë na duhet bari. Jezusi ka ardhur që të na lirojë dhe që të na shërojë  të na shërojë moralisht. 

Kur Jezusi ka shëruar sëmundjet trupore dhe psikike, ai e ka bërë këtë nga dhembshuria. Kjo ka qenë shenjë e dukshme se ka ardhur Mbretëria e Hyjit. Por gjithmonë u thoshte njerëzve që për këtë të mos i flasin askujt. Përkundrazi, kur kishim të bëjmë me shërimin shpirtëror, p. sh. kur i dëbonte demonët, thoshte: Kthehu në shtëpinë tënde dhe trego krejt çka bëri Hyji për ty (Lk. 8, 39). 

Sikur ti shëronte vetëm sëmundjet trupore dhe psikike, pas tyre do të mbetej mëkati dhe e keqja në njerëzit, dhe kështu Jezusi nuk do ti shpëtonte. Jezusi nuk ka ardhur që të përmirësojë botën  por që të krijoi botën e re. Me ngjalljen e tij është krijuar bota e re këtu në këtë botë. Kjo botë do të shkatërrohet  e atëherë do të jetë qielli i ri dhe toka e re. Me ngjalljen e Jezusit ka filluar edhe krijimi i ri. 

Shpirti Shenjt vepron në ne. Të gjitha vuajtjet dhe të këqijat janë prej mëkatit. Është normale që psika jonë dhe trupi ynë do të jenë të shëndoshë kur të lirohemi nga e keqja. Në sferën e shpirtit ndodhen shkaqet e të gjitha sëmundjeve. Prej momentit kur i kemi kundërshtuar Hyjit, kur Adami dhe Eva janë ngritur kundër Hyjit, ne jemi ndarë nga ai. 

Jeta është si lumi i ditëve dhe i kohës. Ai lumë që është ndarë nga burimi i tij, nuk rrjedh më, është shterur. Edhe jeta jonë është e tillë. Njeriu që është në armiqësi me Hyjin, nuk jeton më. Ai vetëm vegjeton, funksionon vetëm trupi i tij. Shpirti është i vdekur, e vdekja shpirtërore është më e rrezikshme se sa ajo trupore. Jezusi ka ardhur që ta mundë këtë vdekje dhe të na kthejë jetën. 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Parimi i parë për shërimin e shpirtit* 


Parimi i parë për shërimin e shpirtit është se të gjitha fjalët e Shkrimit Shenjt janë shëruese. Kur Jezusi thotë: Fal, ky nuk është vetëm parim etik, por është bar. Kur falim, lirohemi prej urrejtjes. Ajo shkatërron edhe trupin tonë, jo vetëm psiken. Trupi ynë atëherë nuk funksionon si tërësi dhe si i lirë. 

Tek fëmija, i cili nuk ka marrë dashuri të mjaftueshme nga prindërit, zgjohet armiqësia ndaj prindërve dhe në protestën kundër tyre krijohet tendosja, ngërçi në organizëm. Po ashtu, nëse njeriu me të vërtetë dëshiron të kënaqet në mënyrë seksuale, kjo nuk është e mundshme në mëkat, sepse në mëkat ndjejmë frikë nga njerëzit, por edhe nga Hyji. Nga mëkati vuan i tërë trupi dhe shpirti. Trupi e ndjen kur jemi në armiqësi me Hyjin. Në këtë botë nuk mund të kënaqemi nëse jemi në mëkat. 

Gëzimin e ndjejmë vetëm kur jetojmë në harmoni me ligjin e Hyjit. Vetëm atëherë kënaqemi nga thellësia e shpirtit dhe e trupit. Botën e ka krijuar Hyji, e jo djalli. Prandaj vetëm Hyji mund të japë gëzimin dhe kënaqësinë. Mëkati premton shumë, jep pak, dhe i merr të gjitha. Ai është gjithmonë mashtrim, gënjeshtër dhe vdekje. Shpesh mendojmë se Kisha na i ndalon kënaqësitë e jetës. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë. Përkundrazi, ajo dëshiron që të na e tregojë rrugën drejt lumturisë, gëzimit, lirisë. 

Ne jetojmë në botën që është e mirë, por njëkohësisht edhe e errët, e keqe, e dobët dhe prandaj duhet të dimë cila rrugë është e drejtë. Shkenca, mjekësia dhe fakultetet na i shpjegojnë ligjet e natyrës; Kisha i shtjellon ligjet e jetës. Kisha nuk ndalon as nuk lejon, vetëm thotë: Nëse dëshiron që të jetosh, përcaktohu  në një anë qëndron vdekja, e në anën tjetër jeta. Nëse dëshiron që të jetosh, zgjidhe anën e vërtetë. Kjo nuk vërehet aq qartë, sepse kemi të bëjmë me anën shpirtërore. Përkundrazi, anën materialen, do ta kuptojmë menjëherë. 

Nëse nuk e fusim në marsh, nuk mund ta ngasim automobilin. Po ashtu, nëse nuk falim, nuk mund të jetojmë. Kur urrejmë, nuk jemi të lumtur, askënd nuk mund ta shikojmë në sy, jemi të thyer në shpirt, nuk mund të kënaqemi në asgjë, jemi të vdekur shpirtërisht. Nuk ia vlen që të mëkatojmë. Nuk mund të themi: Ja, helmi gjendet vetëm në majën e gishtit tim, jo në trupin tim. Mjafton që të jemi të helmuar në majën e gishtit. Kjo vlen edhe për mëkat: vetëm me një mëkat jemi të helmuar. 

Njeriu është tërësi. Çka vlen nëse trupi është i shëndoshë, e shpirti i papastër! Shpirti na lidh me Hyjin dhe me njerëzit. Kjo do të thotë se kur jemi të shëndoshë në shpirt, mbarë gjithësia është e jona, mbarë historia, të gjithë njerëzit. Atëherë asgjë nuk mund të humbim, atëherë e kemi cakun para vetes. Atëherë e dimë  nuk ka fund, gjithmonë janë vetëm fillimet e reja. Çdo fjalë e Besëlidhjes së Re na shëron, çdo gjë që Jezusi ndalon ose urdhëron, është shëruese. Ajo është gjithmonë bar. Ndoshta ende nuk e kuptojmë si të tillë, por e marrim. A e di ti se çfarë përmbajtje ka tableta që ta jep mjeku? Jo. Ke besim në mjekun. Kur Jezusi thotë: fale të afërmin, pranoji fajet tua, duaj armiqtë tu, ai nuk shpjegon parimin dhe shembullin etik, por jep recetë.

Armiqësinë mund ta shkatërroj vetëm kur ta dua armikun, vetëm kur ndaj tij ndjej dhembje. Është e tmerrshme që të jesh njeri i keq. Prandaj më dhimbset, prandaj e dua. Nëse dua, jam i lidhur me Hyjin, i cili është dashuri. Nëse jam i lidhur me Hyjin, jam i lidhur me njerëzit, jam si lumi që rrjedh. Nëpër mua forca dhe drita e Hyjit rrjedhin tek armiku dhe e ndryshojnë. Kështu ndodh paqja. Paqja nuk arrihet me armë por me dashuri. Ky është ligji i Shpirtit.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Parimi i dytë për shërimin e shpirtit* 


Ti të tjerëve u ndihmon me lutjen tënde vetëm atëherë kur në lutje ndërrohesh vetë. Kur je në armiqësi me Hyjin, kur je në mëkat, kur e urren dikënd, ti nuk mund ti ndihmosh askujt. Së pari duhet të kthehesh. Lutja më së pari duhet që të ndihmojë ty. Vetëm atëherë mund tu ndihmosh të tjerëve. Shumë njerëz luten e luten dhe asgjë nuk ndodh. Ata thonë: Lutem, por nuk po ndihmon. Zemra jote duhet të jetë e hapur. Vetëm kur të hapesh, Hyji mund të veprojë. 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Çka është lutja?*



*Lutja është bisedë me Hyjin  thotë Koncili

Lutja është takim me Hyjin  thonë shenjtërit.

Lutja është shikim i Hyjit  thotë Shën Tereza e Avilës.*



Me fjalë të tjera: në lutje ne kontaktojmë me Hyjin. Në lutje i flasim Hyjit dhe dëgjojmë se çka na përgjigjet Hyji. Dhe pyesim veten: a mund njeriu me të vërtetë të komunikojë me Hyjin? Hyji është shpirt, por edhe njeriu ka shpirt. Dhe jo vetëm kaq; secili i krishterë e ka pranuar në pagëzim Shpirtin Shenjt. Kjo është ajo aftësia hyjnore për komunikim me Hyjin. 

Përveç kësaj Hyji është bërë njeri. Nga kjo rrjedh se me Hyjin mund të flitet në mënyrën që e bëjnë njerëzit. Ashtu si me aftësitë e veta fizike njeriu mund të kontaktojë me botën materiale rreth vetes, ndërsa me aftësitë e veta psikike me botën e gjallë rreth vetes dhe me njerëzit, po ashtu me aftësitë e veta mund të kontaktojë me Hyjin. Lutja, prandaj, është aktivitet i shpirtit. Ajo është me cilësi shpirtërore.

Mëkati është ndarje e njeriut prej Hyjit. Lutja është vendosje e sërishme e lidhjes miqësore në mes Hyjit dhe njeriut. Me lutje njeriu është më së shumti i drejtuar në lirinë që ia ka sjellë Jezu Krishti. Ai me të vërtetë i ka shpaguar fajet tona dhe neve njerëzve na ka dhënë mundësinë që të mund të kontaktojmë me Hyjin. Me lutje ne hyjmë në shëlbim.

Kështu mund të kuptojmë se shëlbimi i botës është lutja. Kur, në të vërtetë, në lutje kontaktojmë me Hyjin dhe me shëlbimin e tij, në ne hyn fuqia Hyjnore dhe jeta Hyjnore vendos lidhje me botën. Kjo do të thotë se bota merr fuqinë që është më e madhe se të gjitha bombat, të gjitha urrejtjet, të gjitha mëkatet dhe sëmundjet. Lutja, është pra, bari që shpëton botën nga shkatërrimi. Lutja është e gjithëpushtetshme. Krahasimi me hardhinë dhe shermendin mund të na ndihmojë që ta kuptojmë parimin e dytë për shërimin shpirtëror. 



*Jezusi thotë:* _Unë jam hardhia, ju jeni shermendet (Gjn 15, 5)_ 


Në hardhi nuk ka kalavesh rrushi, ata rriten në shermend. Nëse në hardhi nuk ka shermend, atëherë hardhia nuk mund të japë rrush. Ti je shermendi, Jezusi është hardhia. Hardhia nuk ka forcë pa shermend, kurse shermendi nuk mund të bëjë asgjë pa hardhi. Kjo do të thotë: Jezusi nuk mund të japë asgjë nëse ti je i tharë si shermend. Kur je shpirtërisht i sëmurë, në të vërtetë je i frenuar, i mbyllur. Nëse nga hardhia në ty nuk hyjnë lëngjet, nuk do të kesh rrush në vete. As të tjerët nuk mund të marrin asgjë nëpërmes teje. Edhe të tjerët duan rrush, e ai mund të rritet vetëm në ty. 


*Kjo do të thotë: Jezusi nuk mund të kthejë kah Hyji askënd përveç teje.* 

Papa Gjon Pali II. në shumë shkrime të tija thotë se Jezusi i mishëruar është lidhur me çdo njeri dhe është bërë njeri, duke marrë natyrën njerëzore. Prandaj Jezusi është sot i pranishëm në çdo njeri. Me pagëzim, në ne ka zënë vend Mbretëria qiellore; mëshira e Hyjit ende nuk është e dukshme, sikurse fëmija në barkun e nënës. Ajo duhet të lindë. Jezusi thotë: Për të vërtetë po ju them: ka këtu ndër ju asi që nuk do të vdesin para se të shohin se arriti me fuqi Mbretëria e Hyjit. 

Apostujt nuk kanë mundur të bëjnë mrekulli as veprat e Hyjit, derisa nuk e kanë shijuar Shpirtin Shenjt. Kur apostujt dëgjuan në Jerusalem se Samaria e kishte pranuar Fjalën e Hyjit, i dërguan atje Pjetrin e Gjonin. Këta zbritën atje,u lutën për ta që të merrnin Shpirtin Shenjt, sepse ende nuk kishte zbritur mbi asnjërin ndër ta: ata vetëm ishin pagëzuar në Emër të Jezusit Zot. Atëherë vunë duart mbi ta dhe ata morën Shpirtin Shenjt (Vap 8, 14-17). Duhet lindur në Shpirtin Shenjt. Për këtë ndihmon lutja e atyre që tanimë e kanë atë përvojë. 

Të bësh mrekulli, do të thotë të shndërrosh mëkatarin në shenjt, të ndërrosh zemrën e njeriut, ta kthesh atë. Të krishterët bëjnë mrekulli  kjo është gjë normale. Të kesh përvojën e Shpirtit Shenjt, do të thotë të kesh forcën e tij që ta mundësh mëkatin, që të shkëputësh së pari varësinë tënde nga mëkati dhe nga e keqja. 


*Gjithkush mund të ketë përvojën e Shpirtit Shenjt. Mirëpo, për këtë kërkohet:* 

_1. besimi në fjalën e Hyjit, 

2. vendimi personal dhe 

3. lutja._


*Nëse vetë lutemi me qëndresë, ose të tjerët luten për ne, edhe ne do të fitojmë përvojën e Shpirtit Shenjt.* 

Të besosh do të thotë që ti hapesh mëshirës dhe pranisë hyjnore. Feja lind kur të na shpallet fjala e Hyjit dhe ne e pranojmë. Kungimin mund ta marrim vetëm në fe. Nëse e refuzojmë fjalën e Hyjit, nuk mund ta marrim Jezu Krishtin në shëmbëllesën e bukës. Jezusi mund të banojë në ty vetëm nëse në ty banon fjala e tij. _Nëse ndokush më do, ai do të ma mbajë fjalën, Ati im do ta dojë, tek ai do të vijmë dhe tek ai do të banojmë (Gjn. 14, 23)_

_Kurse, ai që i dëgjon të gjitha këto fjalë të mia e nuk i shtie në veprim, mund të krahasohet me njeriun e marrë, i cili e ndërtoi shtëpinë e vet mbi rërë (Mt 7, 26)._

Ti fillon të jetosh kur fillon të lutesh. Atje ku njerëzit luten, banon Shpirti Shenjt.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## busavata

toni77_toni 
une mendoj se ti je OK
asht e vertet se njerzit e kan harue Zotin 
ishalla Zoti nuk ta humb mundin qe po e ban ....
me RESPEKT nga busavata

----------


## toni77_toni

*Si vjen Shpirti Shenjt te ti?* 


Kur Jezusi zë vend në ty, me të është Trinia e Shenjtë. Hyji Atë e njeh veten dhe e shpreh atë njohje. Njohja e shprehur e Tij është Biri i tij, Jezu Krishti (Fjala). Edhe Biri është Hyj, vetja e dytë hyjnore. Të duash nuk do të thotë vetëm të japësh dashuri, por edhe ta pranosh atë. Hyji Atë i dorëzohet Birit në dashuri, e Biri e pranon atë dashuri. Pranon në vete Atin e vet dhe i dorëzohet në dashuri atij. Kjo dhënie dhe marrje e ndërsjellë në dashuri, ajo dashuri reciproke në mes tyre, është vetja e tretë Hyjnore – Shpirti Shenjt. Kështu njëri-tjetrin e përfshijnë dhe atje ku është njëri, gjithmonë janë edhe dy të tjerët. Kur Jezusi banon në ty, Ati të sheh në përqafimin e Birit. Ati përqafon Birin dhe së bashku me te, të përqafon e të puth edhe ty. Ajo dashuri është e derdhur në shpirtin tënd.

Në çastin e ngjizjes Hyji të ka dhënë shpirtin tënd të pavdekshëm. Ai shpirt në ty mund të jetë i sëmurë, i çrregulluar, por atë mund ta shërojë Shpirti Shenjt. Kur je anëtar i Kishës, e ke Shpirtin Shenjt, që e ke marrë me pagëzim, e merr me kungim, me krezmim etj. Ky Shpirt Shenjt në ne shpesh nuk mund të veprojë, sepse jemi përplot me plagë. Plagët shkaktojnë të keqen, urrejtjen, dobësinë, kështu edhe pa vetëdije e pengojmë Shpirtin Shenjt që të veprojë.

*Mëkati* është shkaktari i vuajtjes sate dhe shkaku që ti nuk je në gjendje t’i bësh veprat e Hyjit. Mëkati pengon ndikimin e Hyjit në ty. Nëse nuk hapesh në fe, nuk e pastron shpirtin, nuk je i kalueshëm për mëshirën e Hyjit, nuk je “kanal”: dmth. jeta e Hyjit nuk mund të rrjedhë nëpër ty deri tek të tjerët. Mëkatet dhe bllokadat e pengojnë. Mëkati lë në ne plagët dhe vrragët, të cilat janë përsëri tokë pjellore për mëkate të mëtejme, por edhe pengesë për mëshirën e Hyjit. 

*Në lutjet për shërim e lusim Jezusin* që t’i prekë plagët tona, të kaluarën tonë dhe kujtesën tonë dhe ashtu ta shërojë. Secili prej nesh është gjithmonë i njëjti njeri i cili në vete bart fëmijërinë, moshën e rritur dhe pleqërinë. Që nga fillimi bartim në vete lindjen dhe vdekjen. Prandaj, gjithmonë e kujtojmë me mall fëmijërinë, dëshirojmë dashurinë, butësinë, mbrojtjen dhe sigurinë. Gjithmonë kemi mbetur fëmijë.

Këto fakte janë shumë të rëndësishme për lutjet e shërimit. 

Vendos: A dëshiron vërtetë që të gjitha plagët e tua të shërohen? 
Lejo që Shpirti Shenjt të vijë tek ti, lidhu me Jezusin. I lidhur, do të thotë: pranoje fjalën e tij. Ti je i lirë prandaj mundesh dhe duhet t’i thuash PO. Ai nuk mund ta japë Shpirtin e vet nëse ti nuk e lut për këtë. 

Dallo: *Urrejtja është forca e shpirtit të keq*, e jo vetë shpirti i keq. Lusim Hyjin për Shpirtin e dashurisë, Shpirtin e së vërtetës, Shpirtin e besnikërisë – por ky nuk është vetë Shpirti Shenjt. Nuk ka shumë shpirtra të shenjtë por është vetëm një. Ka shumë fuqi dhe dhurata të Shpirtit Shenjt. Njësoj është edhe me forcën e shpirtit të keq, p. sh. me urrejtjen. Që ato forca të mos na sundojnë, kemi lutjen e shërimit dhe të lirimit.

Që të kuptojmë shërimin e zemrave të thyera, të përkujtohemi se Kisha ka dy detyra: 
1.	 që të shpallë Mbretërinë e Hyjit, ta shpall fjalën e Hyjit (Lk 9,1-11);
2.	që të shërojë zemrat e thyera (Lk 9, 1. 2. 6. 11).

Për sëmundje shpirtërore është kompetente Kisha.
Në mesin e shumë “barërave” të cilat Kisha i ka marrë nga Jezusi, janë këto: 

*Pagëzimi* na liron nga të gjitha mëkatet personale dhe shëron atë themeloren – na liron nga mëkati i rrjedhshëm, na shpie nga vdekja në jetë.
*
Rrëfimi* na liron nga të gjitha fajet tona, që i kemi bërë pas pagëzimit. Na liron nga dënimi dhe e kaluara që na fajëson. Rrëfimi është si klinikë, si dush që mënjanon nga ne të gjitha papastërtitë. Nuk ka mëkat privat, të gjithë ne jemi një trup, trupi i Krishtit. Kur lirohemi nga mëkati, mbarë Kisha përjeton lirimin. 
*
Vajimi* është bar për sëmundjet e shpirtit. Kur shërohet shpirti, shpesh herë shërohet edhe trupi edhe mendja. 

*Eukaristia* është realiteti më themelor i krishterimit dhe i Kishës, burimi i të gjitha sakramenteve. Në meshë është fjala e Hyjit, Jezusi dhe Shpirti Shenjt, Hyji Atë, i tërë Hyji. 

*Në meshë* mund të merren të gjitha hiret të cilat Jezusi i ka fituar për ne me vdekjen dhe me ngjalljen e vet. 
*Në meshë* sot ndodh darka e fundit, mundimi dhe Ngjallja e Jezusit. Për këtë arsye ajo mund të të ndërrojë dhe të të shpie prej vdekjes në ngjallje, nga sëmundja në shëndet, nga mëkati në hir. Mesha e shenjtë është “klinikë” që është mirë të shfrytëzohet çdo ditë. Në të ndodhë ndryshimi më i thellë i të gjitha krijesave, botës dhe gjithësisë në përgjithësi. Ajo është qendra e të gjitha krijesave, e mbarë historisë së llojit njerëzor, aty pulson historia e njerëzimit. 
*
Jezusi* na ka dhënë në Kishë edhe lutjet, p. sh. lutja Ati ynë. Vetë lutja nuk është kurrfarë metode, por është ardhje në praninë e Hyjit. Kjo do të thotë se Jezusi është para teje, se ti je pranë tij, se ai të shikon. Duhet t’ia thuash të gjitha. Vepron prania e tij e jo fjalët.

Kështu, plagët tona të brendshme mund të shërohen me lutjet e shërimit (p. sh. kujtimet tona) që raportet tona me të tjerët përsëri të jenë të mira, që ashtu të mund të lindë shoqëria e re.

Shumë shërime shpirtërore ndodhin që në rrëfim, më shumë në vajimin e shenjtë, e më së shumti në meshën e shenjtë si dhe me lutjen e ndërmjetësimit.

----------


## toni77_toni

* Për shërim shpirtëror* 


Plagët më të rënda janë plagët dhe vrragët shpirtërore. Pasi që ato kanë shkaqe dhe simptome të ndryshme, këndej ka edhe lutje të ndryshme për shërimin e tyre. Lutjet e ofruara këtu mund të përtërijnë dhe të shërojnë. Këtu nuk kemi të bëjmë me shërim të mrekullueshëm si ka bërë Jezusi. Kemi të bëjmë me shërim me anë të lutjes (barëra dhe injeksione) të cilat gjithkush mund ti provojë në vete. Secila nga lutjet e ofruara në të vërtetë është fjala e Hyjit nga Shkrimi shenjt. Në ato fjalë qëndron bari dhe fuqia për betejën kundër sëmundjes shpirtërore.

*Lutja është bisedë me Hyjin*
Të përgatitesh për lutje, do të thotë të vendosësh se tani do të lutesh.
Ndaju nga çdo gjë që të pengon.
Shiko në Hyjin, drejtohu atij. 

Mos mendo tani në lutje, por në Hyjin. Secila lutje të sjell te Hyji, në praninë e tij, së bashku me të gjitha plagët tua. Nëse dëshiron që të shërohesh mund të shërosh edhe të tjerët. Mirëpo, askënd nuk mund ta kthesh te Hyji nëse nuk mund ta pranosh. Së pari duhet ta falësh, ta falësh, ta falësh... ashtu që të bëhesh krejtësisht i rrjedhshëm, që mëshira e Hyjit të mund të rrjedhë nëpër ty tek të tjerët. Parimi themelor i shërimit shpirtëror është që të jesh i lidhur me Hyjin dhe me njerëzit në dashuri.

Secila lutje është shëruese, secila e shëron shpirtin tënd, por lutja më e mirë për të gjitha sëmundjet, *mjeti me të cilin e pastron shpirtin tënd është lutja Ati ynë*.  


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Ati ynë* 

Ti mund ti kesh të gjitha që i ka hardhia  të gjitha që i ka Jezusi. Edhe ti mund të bëhesh i shenjtë. Mund ti kthesh edhe të tjerët te Hyji ashtu që të pinë verë nga rrushi që rritet në ty. Kështu do të mbushen me Shpirtin Shenjt, por vetëm nëpërmes teje. Është shumë e rëndësishme se sa mund të jesh i rrjedhshëm. A dëshiron që lëngjet të rrjedhin prej Jezusit tek të tjerët nëpër ty? 

Lëngjet e Jezusit  ai është Shpirti Shenjt. Shpirti Shenjt është uji i gjallë, thotë Jezusi. Ai është lumi i jetës, ai është vetë jeta.

Thuaje Ati ynë që të jesh i rrjedhshëm. Atëherë Jezu Krishti lutet në ty.
Vendose lidhjen me te. Thuaj: Atë! Ai do të përgjigjet: 

1. prano mëkatet tua (na i fal fajet tona),
2. fal (si i falim ne fajtorët tonë),
3. bjeri mohit (mos na lër të biem në tundim), 
4. pranoje tërë jetën tënde (na liro nga i keqi). 

Aty ku të ndalesh, kërko aq gjatë derisa mos ta gjesh shkakun e ndalesës. Gjeje mëkatin atje ku fshihet, përndryshe nuk mund të shkosh më tutje në atë lutje. Nganjëherë je i bllokuar për shkak të ndonjë imtësie. Ke vështirësi sepse atë lutje nuk e thua çdo ditë.

Kur e lusim kështu Ati ynë, gjithmonë jemi mirë, jemi të liruar nga barra, vështirësitë dhe problemet. Do të ndërrohesh dhe mund të rritesh në lutje. Mund të rritesh në dhuratat e Shpirtit Shenjt. Gjithmonë vlen kjo: vetëm nëse je vetë i shëndoshë mund të nxjerrësh shërimin për të tjerët. Ati ynë është kusht për shëndetin tënd. Le të fillojë çdo lutje me të. Secila bashkësi lutjesh në çdo takim do të duhej ta marrë këtë bar. 

Pas këtyre katër pikave mund të flasësh me Hyjin, ta lavdërosh, ta falënderosh. Nga ai mund të marrësh krejt çka dëshiron. Thuaj një herë shkurtimisht dhe konkretisht se çka dëshiron, dhe prit  një sekondë apo dy, ndoshta një minutë, pesë minuta apo pesë ditë, një javë. Prit  do të vijë. Nëse Hyji hamendet, do ta japë.* Lutu: U bëftë vullneti yt. Vullneti i tij është paqja jote, gëzimi yt, jeta jote.* Thuaje atëherë, me zë, Ati ynë dhe lëshoje nëpër zemër secilën fjalë. 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shiko në Hyjin* 


Nëse do që të përqendrohesh në lutje, mos mendo në atë që flet por në atë me të cilin flet. Ulu afër tij dhe përshëndete nga zemra. *Dëgjo se si Hyji të thërret me emër. Kjo dëgjohet me zemër*. 

Thuaj: Zot, ti je këtu; Zotëri, ti je këtu; Atë, ti je këtu. Edhe unë jam këtu. 
Qëndro aq gjatë derisa shpirti yt të mos e vendos lidhjen me Hyjin. Rrezitu në shikimin e tij, pusho, shërohu, kënaqu. Për këtë të duhen pesë apo dhjetë minuta çdo mëngjes. Qëndro ashtu derisa të mos e ndjesh gëzimin dhe forcën.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pranoji mëkatet* 


»Por, nëse ne ecim në dritë, sikurse Ai është në dritë, kemi bashkësi njëri me tjetrin dhe gjaku i Jezusit, Birit të tij, na pastron nga çdo mëkat. Po nëse themi: Ne nuk kemi mëkat, gënjejmë vetveten dhe e vërteta nuk është në ne. Por, nëse i pranojmë mëkatet tona, Ai është besnik dhe i drejtë: do të na i falë mëkatet dhe do të na pastrojë nga çdo padrejtësi. Por, nëse themi: Ne nuk kemi mëkatuar, e bëjmë Atë rrenacak dhe fjala e tij nuk është në ne« (Gjn. 1,7-10). 

Shiko se cilat pjesë tuat kjo dritë e diellit nuk i arrin. Ku janë hijet, bllokadat, negativja në ty? Atë, më fal. Sa herë që e pranon mëkatin e ri, prit derisa e ndjen se është zhdukur. Kështu një nga një me radhë. Mëkati është armiqësi me Hyjin. *Lute Hyjin të të japë dritë që të mund ti zbulosh të gjitha mëkatet tua*.

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Fal* 


Fali të gjithë që i ke takuar dje dhe ata që do ti takosh sot. Thuaj: Atë, e fal atë njeri nga zemra. I pranoj të gjithë që mi dërgon. Numëroji me emër. Hyji është dashuri, e kur ti nuk fal, mbetesh në urrejtje. Dashuria dhe urrejtja nuk mund të bashkëbisedojnë. Nëse nuk i fal, lidhesh për ata njerëz, lidhesh me mëkatin, urrejtjen, djallin. Të falësh do të thotë të ndahesh nga ata. Në vend që ti hakmerresh armikut, fale. Atëherë Ai është në dorë të Hyjit. Nëse nuk e fal, ti do të humbësh si njeri, do të mbetet shkatërrimi dhe ferri në ty, në njeriun tjetër dhe në mbarë botën.

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Bjer mohit* 


Ti mohosh të gjitha, thotë Jezusi. Kjo do të thotë: mos u lidh për asgjë. Nëse je i lidhur për tokën, njerëzit dhe gjërat, djalli, që ka pushtet në tokë, ka pushtet edhe në ty. Shumë pasuri dhe gëzime mund tu japësh të tjerëve nëse u bie mohit. Edhe jeta të është dhuruar mbi tokë, vetëm që të mund ta humbasësh. Nuk jetohet nga toka por nga dashuria. Të biesh mohit, do të thotë të heqësh dorë prej krijesave, e të lidhesh për Hyjin, për Krijuesin. *Pasi që Hyji i ka të gjitha, të gjitha mund ti kesh nëse lidhesh me të*. Atëherë fillon jeta. Të mohosh nuk do të thotë të humbasësh, por që të fitosh njëqindfish prej Hyjit.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Pranoje kryqin* 


Shiko se çka të frikëson, cilat brenga të mundojnë sot. Shikoji mirë dhe thuaj: Mirë pra, do ti pranoj, edhe nëse nuk më shkon për dore asgjë, edhe nëse i shkatërroj të gjitha. Thjeshtë, hiq dorë prej të gjithave. Mos lejo që të shqetësohesh. Pranoji edhe mossukseset. Atëherë do të jesh i lirë. Nëse pranon negativen, atëherë atë do ta shndërrosh në të mirë. Sa herë që e merr kryqin tënd mbi vete, ai lidhet me Kryqin e Jezusit, dhe e mund të keqen. 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Mesha e shenjtë* 

Mesha e shenjtë përbëhet prej pesë pjesësh, pesë salla që renditen njëra pas tjetrës. Në meshën e shenjtë mund të vërehen hapat e lutjes Ati ynë: 
1) të drejtuarit Atit, 
2) të pranuarit e mëkateve, 
3) të falurit, 
4) mohimi, 
5) pranimi i çdo gjëje që vjen prej Zotit, i të gjitha kryqeve. Të gjitha që ndodhin në meshë, janë që të na sjellin te Zoti. Mesha krijon Kishën, ajo është zemra, qendra e Kishës. Me anë të meshës Kisha bëhet Kishë. Nga eukaristia rrjedhin të gjitha sakramentet tjera. Kjo do të thotë se pa meshë ska pagëzim. Kur të krishterët kremtojnë meshën, nuk e bëjnë këtë vetëm për vete, por edhe për të gjithë ata që nuk munden. *Mesha është besëlidhje e re me Zotin*.

Mesha është vdekja dhe ngjallja e Jezu Krishtit. Ajo është Trupi i tij që dorëzohet për ne dhe për mbarë botën dhe Gjaku që derdhet për faljen e mëkateve të besimtarëve, të mbarë botës, të të gjithë njerëzve.

*1.* 	Hyjmë në sallën e parë dhe duke shikuar në Zotin fillojmë: Në emër të Atit e të Birit e të Shpirtit Shenjt. I pranojmë mëkatet tona dhe lutemi njëri për tjetrin. Këtë tabletë të Jakobit e marrim si lutje shërimi, sepse themi: _Edhe ju, vëllezër e motra që ti luteni për mua Zotit Hyjit tonë._ Pasi që i kemi pranuar mëkatet tona duhet të lutemi njëri për tjetrin. Shën Jakobi thotë: _Rrëfeni mëkatet njëri-tjetrit dhe lutuni për njëri tjetrin që të shëroheni!_ (Jak. 5,16). Kështu në fillim të eukaristisë lirohemi prej mëkateve dhe shërojmë plagët dhe sëmundjet. Pas kësaj jemi të shëndoshë dhe të lirë që ta takojmë Zotin, që ta lëvdojmë dhe nderojmë. Këtu meshtari mund sipas nevojës që të lusë edhe uratën e veçantë të lirimit. Kjo pjesë e meshës përfundon me lutjen e ditës (të përbashkët). 

*
2.* 	Tani hyjmë në sallën e dytë. Këtu Jezu Krishti na flet nëpërmes teksteve të leximeve. Ende jetojmë në mëkat, në tundim dhe nën zgjedhën e ligjit, por në të njëjtën kohë jemi në botën e re. Në leximet e Besëlidhjes së Vjetër na flet Zoti që është ende e vjetra në ne, e pastaj në Besëlidhjen e Re na sjell lajmin e gëzuar se çka mund të jemi. Nëse nuk mund ta pranosh fjalën e Zotit, nuk mund ta pranosh as eukaristinë. Feja vjen nëpërmes fjalës. Vetëm kur të godasë e të prekë fjala e Zotit, mund të lutësh lutjen e besimtarëve. Në atë lutje që e thonë edhe laikët mund të ndihet fuqia e Shpirtit Shenjt. (Fiat  më ndodhtë sipas Fjalës sate). 
Kjo pjesë përfundon me lutjen e besimtarëve. 
Në mes predikimit dhe lutjes së besimtarëve e thua Besojmën tënde, Po-në tënde fjalës së Zotit. Besojma përmban tërë Ungjillin. 


*3.* 	Në sallën e tretë Jezusi të tregon tavolinën dhe të thotë: Të lutem merri tani të gjitha që i ke, të gjitha që paraqesin jetën tënde, të gjitha do ti shpaguaj tani, ty dhe të gjitha që mi paraqet, të gjitha që i mohon, të gjitha do të jenë të pranuara nga Zoti në altar. *Nëse për ty është diçka më e rëndësishme se Zoti,* nëse atë nuk ia dorëzon, nëse ke ndonjë idhull të cilin nuk dëshiron tia dorëzosh, Zoti atë nuk do ta marrë. Ajo mbetet në tokë, nuk vjen në qiell. Të gjithë besimtarët mund të paraqesin çdo gjë që bëjnë, të gjithë shërbesën e vet mund ta sjellin në altar. Kështu të gjitha ia marrin djallit prej duarve dhe ia sjellin Krishtit. Që flija jonë dhe e juaja të jetë e pëlqyeshme para Zotit  lutemi. Kjo do të thotë: O Zot, na shiko dhe na i trego ato tri salla. Me mëshirën tënde bën që ti kuptojmë, pastroje zemrën tonë që të shohim se a ti kemi sjellë më të mirat dhe më të rëndësishmet. Na ndihmo që ta jetojmë meshën e shenjtë. Salla e tretë përfundon me lutjen e kushtimit të dhuratave. 

*
4.* 	Pasi që Zotit ia kemi dhuruar krejt jetën tonë, hyjmë në sallën e katërt, ku e lusim Shpirtin Shenjt për shndërrimin e dhuratave të bukës dhe të verës. Kjo është salla më mistike dhe më e rëndësishme. Këtu ne nuk mund të bëjmë asgjë. Këtu të gjitha i bën Zoti. Zoti qoftë me ju; ti lartësojmë zemrat; është punë e denjë dhe e drejtë që ta lëvdojmë Zotin. Në fillim e kemi lejuar Zotin që të na lirojë nga mëkati, që të na i shërojë plagët që të mund ta falënderojmë dhe ti pranojmë dhuratat e tija, nga ai që është i Shenjtë dhe i Mirë (Sanctus).
Kur meshtari i shtrin duart mbi dhurata, kemi të bëjmë me dy gjëra: Me shtrirjen sakramentale të duarve dhe me lutjen për veprimin e Shpirtit Shenjt. Dhuratat shndërrohen në Trupin dhe Gjakun e Krishtit. Lutjet nuk i themi më ne, por lutemi me fjalët e Ungjillit. Jezusi flet: *Ky është Korpi im*  prandaj e dimë se buka vërtetë është bërë Trupi i Krishtit. Në të gjithë ne ndodh tani ajo që ndodh në altar, dhe ndodh për të gjithë njerëzit e botës, që të gjithë të jenë të shëruar. *Ky është kelku i gjakut tim*, që do të derdhet për ju dhe për të gjithë njerëzit për faljen e mëkateve. Asnjëri nuk guxon të humbet, dhe të gjithë që kanë qenë humbur tani janë shpëtuar. Këtu duhet të qëndrohet për një çast në adhurim. Kumtojmë vdekjen tënde, o Zot, shpallim ngjalljen tënde dhe presim Ardhjen tende... Kjo do të thotë se është shkatërruar forca e djallit, e mëkatit dhe e vdekjes. Tani jetojmë në plotësi. Buka dhe vera bëhen Korpi dhe Gjaku i Krishtit, besimtarët e pranishëm bëhen Trupi i Krishtit  Kisha. Sikur Kisha të mos e kishte eukaristinë, nuk do të ishte Kishë, por bashkësi kishtare. Të krishterët që nuk kanë eukaristi, jetojnë prej eukaristisë që kremtohet tek ne dhe ashtu janë të lidhur me ne në meshë.
Salla e katërt përfundon me: *Nëpër Krishtin, e me Krishtin dhe në Krishtin*... 


*5.* 	Tani jemi në sallën e pestë. Jemi të rilindur, fëmijët e posa lindur të Hyjit, prandaj mund ta lusim Atin  Ati ynë. Pasi që ia kemi dorëzuar jetën tonë, Ai mund të na e dorëzojë veten. Lusim Atë, Qengjin e Hyjit, që të na japë përvujtërinë dhe nënshtrimin e tij, e lusim që të na i marrë fajet tona dhe të na japë paqen e vet që të mund të jemi të denjë që ti pranojmë dhuratat e tija. O Qengji i Hyjit, Ti që shlyen mëkatet e botës.... Ajo që ndodh në meshë, kremtohet për mbarë njerëzimin, për bashkësinë e engjëjve dhe të kryeengjëjve. O Zot, thuaje një fjalë të vetme, e shpirti im do të shërohet... Pra shpirti ynë nuk do të jetë vetëm i lirë dhe i pastër, por edhe i shëndoshë. 
Nuk jemi të shëndoshë nëse nuk mund të besojmë se Zotit na do, nëse ikim nga ai dhe nëse i frikësohemi. Ia tregojmë mungesën e besimit tonë, plagët tona dhe ia paraqesim në Kungim. Kur e marrim Kungimin, jemi tërësisht të lidhur me te, mund tia themi të gjitha, tia besojmë të gjitha, të falënderohemi për çdo gjë. Tani *jemi tabernakull, ostensor, tempull i Hyjit, banesë e tij.* E bartim me vete në botë, të tjerëve, që ta shenjtërojmë botën mbarë. 
Shkoni në paqe! 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Lutja e shërimit* 

Në këtë lutje kalo me Jezusin të gjitha fazat e jetës sate.
*Përshëndete Jezusin në shpirt*.
Lutu që të veprojë në ty dhe të shërojë.
Lute që ti shërojë të gjitha plagët që i ke trashëguar nga të parët. Le ti vendosë Ai duart e veta në ato plagë.
Fali nga zemra të parët e tu.
Për shkak të dhembshurisë ndaj tyre, lute Jezusin që ti marrë në parajsë dhe që ti pengojë të gjitha ndikimet negative në ty.

Falëndero Jezusin.

Kalo për të vdekurit këto faza: fali, duaj, falënderoji.
Kalo tani nëpër të gjitha situatat jetësore njërën pas tjetrës.
Fillo me çastin e ngjizjes sate në barkun e nënës.
Lute Jezusin që ta vendosë dorën e vet në orët e para të jetës sate dhe ti shërojë.

Fali prindërit nëse atëherë nuk të kanë dashur.
Ti je i sigurt se Jezusi ka qenë gjithmonë me ty, ai ta ka dhënë shpirtin, gjithmonë ke qenë fëmijë i dashur për të. Ai të do. 

Falënderoje se mund të ia dorëzosh të gjitha gjërat negative të kujtesës, të mendjes dhe të ndjenjave që ti shërojë  sepse ai të do.
Shko më tutje: kalo nëntë muajt e parë të jetës sate në kraharorin e nënës, momentin e lindjes sate, kohën prej vitit të parë deri në të shtatin, kohën prej vitit të shtatë deri në të pesëmbëdhjetin, kohën prej moshës pesëmbëdhjetë vjeçare deri në njëzetepesë vjeçare dhe prej moshës njëzetepesë vjeçare deri tani. 

Mos u kthe më në gjërat për të cilat njëherë ke kërkuar shërim. 

Lutu për çdo ditë së paku gjysmë ore për një muaj rresht, që të ndjesh shërim të thellë.  

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Lutja e lirimit* 

Nëse nuk mund të lirohemi nga diçka me lutjet e shërimit, ajo gjë shpesh na bëhet tundim ose anim kah e keqja. Për ato plagë dhe varësi duhet lutja e lirimit.

Edhe pas rrëfimit, vajimit dhe lutjes së shërimit, mund të na robërojë diçka dhe mund ta dobësojë qëndrimin tonë ndaj Zotit dhe njerëzve.

Këto pengesa mund të jenë të rrënjosura aq thellë dhe aq fort, sa që na duhet lutja zyrtare e lirimit. Zbulo lëmitë në të cilat të duhet kjo lutje:

A ke pasur lidhje me magjinë e bardhë ose të zezë? 

A ke abortuar, apo i ke ndihmuar dikujt për këtë? 

A ka bërë vetëvrasje dikush nga familja jote, a ka vdekur pa sakramente, a ka humbur jetën në luftë, a ka qenë pjesëtar ose simpatizant i nacizmit? 

A ke pasur lidhje me idhujtarinë? 

A ke qenë në ndonjë sekte jo të krishterë? 

A të kanë qitur fall në shuplakë, në filxhan, me yje, me letra, apo dhënë informata për ardhmërinë tënde? 

A je i varur nga kafja, alkooli, duhani, droga, seksualiteti, të hollat, automobilat, femrat, meshkujt, birra, puna? Çka të robëron? 

A je marrë me spiritizëm? A beson në hajmali dhe idhuj? 

A vuan nga sëmundjet që mjekët nuk mund ti zbulojnë? 

A përdor mjete abortive ose kontraceptive?

A ke në familjen tënde dikë që shan, nëm, truan? 

A të ka mallkuar dikush apo dëshiron që tu bëjë dëm fëmijëve tu?

A ndjen urrejtje në vete?

A je i paaftë që të falësh, që të jesh i mirë? 

A je i paaftë që të përmendësh Emrin e Zotit apo të kuptosh Shkrimin shenjt edhe pse përpiqesh? 

A je i papërqendruar në meshën Shenjte?

*Lute Jezusin që të ndihmojë që të kuptosh këtë*, të ndriçojë që të mund të shohësh çdo gjë prej të cilës dëshiron që të lirojë. Përcaktohu kundër të Keqit dhe kundër së keqes. 

Lute Jezusin që të japë fuqi.

Mbaje në mend se prej çka dëshiron që të lirohesh. Mos diskuto për këtë, por mbaje në mend. 

*Para lutjes së lirimit thuaje Ati ynë, nëpër këto pika:*

Pranoji mëkatet tua.
Fal.
Bjeri mohit çdo gjëje që të rrezikon.
Prano çdo gjë që vjen nga Zoti.
Falëndero Jezusin që të ka liruar me kryqin dhe ngjalljen e vet. 

Pastaj vazhdon lutja e lirimit, që gjendet në ritualin e Kishës për pagëzimin e të rriturve. (Shih: Rendi i hyrjes së të rriturve në fenë e krishterë).

Që të mund ti fitojmë dhuratat dhe frytet e Shpirtit Shenjt dhe ti ruajmë virtytet, na duhen lutjet e shërimit. Në këtë mënyrë zhduken veset, dhe ngjallen virtytet. P. sh. shërojmë mungesën e durimit që të fitojmë durimin. Virtytet nuk janë vepër e jotja por dhuratë e Zotit. 

Lufto kundër tundimit që dëshiron për të ndarë nga lutja, sidomos nga praktika që të lutësh lutjen e shërimit. 


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Lutja për dhuratën e Shpirtit Shenjt* 


*Nëse lutesh për dhuratën e Shpirtit Shenjt për të tjerët* 

Qëndro para Zotit dhe shikoje me shpirtin tënd.

Fale atë njeri. *Në bashkësi nuk guxon që të ketë asnjë njeri të cilin nuk mund ta falësh*, përndryshe je i mbyllur për mëshirën e Zotit.

Falëndero Zotin për atë njeri.

Zgjoje për të dashurinë dhe dhembshurinë.

Lutu për dhuratën e Shpirtit Shenjt për atë njeri. Falëndero Zotin.


_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Kur të tjerët luten për dhuratën e Shpirtit Shenjt për ty* 


Mos prit kurrfarë emocionesh por lirohu plotësisht.
Hapu për Shpirtin Shenjt. Lutu kështu:
O Jezus, unë jam i hapur për ty. Po të pranoj plotësisht. Dëshiroj që të jem i shenjtë. Dëshiroj që të jem si ti. Të falënderoj që kam guxim të ndjek dhe të takoj. Të falem nderit për jetën e re. 

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Nëse diçka të pengon që të vish te Zoti:* 



Vetëdijesohu se qëndron para Zotit. Ai është këtu. Rrezitu në shikimin e tij. Bëje këtë gjithmonë e gjithkund dhe në çdo rast.

Cakto kohën gjatë ditës kur mund të qëndrosh ashtu para tij.

Me këtë mund të shërosh shumë sëmundje.

Kalo të gjitha pikat e *Ati - yn-ës* njërën pas tjetrës: pranimin e mëkateve, faljen, braktisjen, pranimin e kryqit. Mund të ndërrosh renditjen.


_vazhdon-->_

*Dielli, per ty kete foto te bashkëngjitur*

----------


## Dielli_ime

Te falenderoj fort vella Toni! Pas plot 25 minutash do te jem para Krishtit ne Adhurimin Shenjt. Do t'ia paraqes zemres se Tij te Shenjte te gjithe ne qe marrim pjese ketu ne forum, ne menyre qe ai te na shndrise dhe te na udheheqe ne kete jete tonen drejt Qiellit.

T'adhuroj Zot n'at Ostje t'Shenjte, fli shelbimi ba per ne!


Qofte levduar Jezu Krishti!

----------

